# Which flashgun for Canon 7d?



## eshban (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello

I am user of Canon 7d and now I am willing to purchase a flash gun. I am interested in two models

1) Canon 580EXII
2) Canon 430 EXII

I mostly do fashion shoots (studio and outdoor) and some weddings. Both flashes are in my budget.

So kindly tell me that which flash gun is best for me because after purchasing I do not want to update my equipment soon,

Thanks


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2011)

580EX II. More power, better build and the ability to use it off camera wirelessly with the 7D and as a commander for any subsequent flashes.


----------



## eshban (Nov 9, 2011)

@Mleek: Can I use Canon 430EXII wirelessly with the Canon 7d?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 9, 2011)

eshban said:


> @Mleek: Can I use Canon 430EXII wirelessly with the Canon 7d?


Yes, I believe that is also possible.  

The 580 is the better unit, which is why it cost twice as much.  

http://www.google.ca/search?source=...4451l0l6857l22l18l0l7l7l0l253l2214l1.3.7l11l0


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes. It's just not a Master. Only a slave


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2011)

I have the 580 EX-II, and think it's an excellent investment. It is Canon's top flash...buy once, buy right...


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2011)

If you are using this for weddings the chances are you are going to add another flash gun or even two down the line. You'll then need your primary to be a Master, controlling the others... Plus it's so much better build and power. It's SO worth the extra $. It's also heavier, so if weight is an issue... that changes a LOT of women's minds. I am not so sure it SHOULD change their minds, but...


----------



## yipDog (Nov 12, 2011)

580EXII all the way! Since you say you have the budget, this is a no brainer. Buy the best and you'll only have to buy once.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## yipDog (Nov 12, 2011)

yipDog said:
			
		

> 580EXII all the way! Since you say you have the budget, this is a no brainer. Buy the best and you'll only have to buy once. (until you want a second one!!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum



Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## thierry (Nov 17, 2011)

Definetly the 580ex II... You can pick one up for cheap slight used: Amazon.com: Used and New: Canon Speedlite 580EX II Flash for Canon EOS Digital SLR Cameras


----------

